# door, fuzzy weather strip pad



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Where can I get those fuzzy pads that door manufactures use in the lower corners of the door frame? Is there a secret handshake that I need?


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

you can't get there from here


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Strybuc

middle of p. 257


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks, TQ. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Home Depot has the small rectangular corner sealers, they are about 1/4" thick and are the same material as the weather stripping you find in most doors now. I keep a lot of them in the trailer, they come in handy.


----------

